# DIY taper dipping frames - any ideas?



## renton76 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello there,

the season is all over here in Germany. Now the focus goes to selling the harvest and making new bee´s products. 
As a commerical beekeeper I thought of making bigger bunches of dipped tapers, but have a problem with the dipping rings. It´s no one out here, who provides the crafts for 18 to 32 candles at a reasonable price. 
So I´m interested in making them on my own. Has anyone of you done this before and could post some fotos or say something about the construction?

Many thanks and best, 

Renton


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Try this out. http://www.honeyflowfarm.com/articles/tapers/frames/frames.htm

I made and used this same thing and loved it. To clean up the extra wax just drop the frames into the melter and once it's clean it will floats to the top. I bought some others that are made out of metal and the wax doesn't build up on the bottom like it should.

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

beesohappy - this looks great. Would you have any photos of the frame in action? Thanks


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi max2,

I don't have any pictures but if you go into their site deeper and look under candle shop there is more pictures of the set up in service.

This is the metal one that I have now and I'm just not real happy with it. http://www.candlewic.com/store/Product.aspx?q=c44,p209 

Good luck,

Mike


----------

